# Anyone have experience with Coralife Colormax 6700K Power Compact Lamp



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has used these bulbs before and if so do they really help with bringing out the colors of the plants?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...coralifecolormax6700k96wpowercompactlampsqpin


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a 6700K/Colormax bulb with a 6700K/10000K Current bulb. This combination looks great to me. Someone that I know asked Coralife about how the 6700K/Colormax bulb compares to the regular 6700K bulb. Coralife's response was that it doesn't grow plants quite as well as their regular 6700K bulb.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought that was the 6700k/8325k(something in the 8000k range) mix bulb? what would be wrong with that for plant growth. aren't ADA bulbs in the 8000k range? Seems like it would be a little whiter looking than the regular 6700k coralife bulbs bringing out a little more visually appealing look.

isn't the K range we aim for, to achieve best plant growth in the 5000k-10000k range?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Apparently color temperatures are too approximate to help us much. Best thing to do is ask for the emission spectrum, and see how big the blue, red, and green peaks are. If the green peak is low your plants aren't going to look very green. If the red is low, growth/leaf development isn't going to be fantastic, and if the blue peak is low, then stem elongation is doomed.

Anyway, I think that's right. Check this thread to get a better (correct?) idea of what I said


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for the response. I was just looking into trying to enhance the colors of my plants I have several red ones. I currently use AHS 6700 bulbs and they do a great job of growing the plants. At $45.00 a piece this is porbably not worth it. Thanks.


----------

